# End of an Era



## GSDLoverII

*If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever

Godspeed Casey, Gypsy & Kaiser, until we meet again
Love Mom and Dad*


----------



## GSDLoverII

Kaiser's dates March 2002 ~ May 2012 will be engraved this week.


----------



## Jelpy

I'm so sorry. I love the first picture-the three faces watching alertly, one awkwardly clutching a beloved ball. Hold them in your heart this way. 


Jelpy


----------



## NancyJ

Thats a wonderful tribute.


----------



## chelle

You were meant to share their (too short) lives with them. They're running in huge open fields and chasing butterflies, just waiting until you meet them again. And you will.

Beautiful tribute. Hope you can find some small sliver of peace in these hard days.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

That is one amazing tribute to all three of them!!! They were very lucky to have you as parents!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That is a beautiful tribute. Your beloved three were so fortunate to have you and your husband in their life and you were indeed blessed to share your life w/ them. I admire yoiur courage and compassion and resolve. My prayer are w/ you as you go through these days.
Maggi


----------



## GSDLoverII

It gives me a little comfort knowing they are all together in one urn.


----------



## Sunflowers

So very sorry -- you have had so many losses so close together. 
Glad you can find some comfort somewhere in all of this. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Falkosmom

Such beautiful dogs! So sorry for your losses!

Gorgeous tribute!


----------



## OriginalWacky

My heart weeps for the pain in yours.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Such gorgeous babies, the love that was shared can never be measured. What a reunion it will be at the bridge someday, beautiful tribute you have put together. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Shade

That's a really beautiful tribute


----------



## Stosh

Very lovely.


----------



## Courtney

Very fitting for your brave & gorgeous German Shepherds.

I have been following your thread, my heart absolutely breaks for you and your husband.

Our bond with this strong, brave and most of all loyal breed is so strong and they shatter us into a million pieces when they leave us


----------



## elsie

If they had the choice, they'd have stayed with you. Since that could not be, their passing over so quickly, Casey, then Gypsy, then Kaiser, I can't help but believe they just had to be together. 

That's a beautiful urn. Thank you for sharing your babies with us through the years, entertaining us with the great photos of three dogs living a life of being loved beyond measure.

:hug: praying for you, Brigitte & Michael & family. :hug:


----------



## GSDLoverII

elsie said:


> If they had the choice, they'd have stayed with you. Since that could not be, their passing over so quickly, Casey, then Gypsy, then Kaiser, I can't help but believe they just had to be together.
> 
> That's a beautiful urn. Thank you for sharing your babies with us through the years, entertaining us with the great photos of three dogs living a life of being loved beyond measure.
> :hug: praying for you, Brigitte & Michael & family. :hug:


Thank you all, it means a lot to me.
Elsie, that is exactly how I feel, that they just had to be together. They were so close when they were all alive. Never once was there a fight or a tiff between them, Ever!
I need some serious grief counseling.
I have never hurt this much in my 55 years of life.
I put it on hold when Kaiser was diagnosed because I didn't want to leave him alone.
The house is deadly silent. When the mailman comes, UPS etc.......
I went and picked up Sophie today and she is running around the house looking for him. 
A lot of people are saying go get another one, and unfortunately its not that easy for Michael and me.
We were connected to those 3 little souls.
We still are.....


----------



## Samba

Lovely life together you have shared. What a sacred thing to live with these animals in our lives.


----------



## jakes mom

My heart goes out to you.:hug:

What a beautiful tribute to your lovely dogs. You'll smile when you recall the lovely memories - as the painful ones start to fade. 
____________
Sue


----------



## Loneforce

they were all beautiful gsd's!! thats a very nice tribute to them


----------



## Wetdog

-------" I need some serious grief counseling.
I have never hurt this much in my 55 years of life."-------

Let it out. It's alright to cry.

I lost both Dixie and Riga within six months of each other---I know how you feel.

I have a couple of songs that I sing to myself----I changed the words a little to fit the situations........







Riga's song----it seemed appropriate----when I got her, she had the "pain of scars that do not heal"------no one else thought she would heal, but I did.

She did. She's travelling tonight on a plane, but we'll meet later in Spain.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

So sorry for your devastating loss. Only you and your husband will know when the time is right to add another GSD to your family. :hugs:

Newer members may not realize that this picture is the 3 shepherds in black and white at the top right, where it says Welcome, and their username:










Not only will they live on forever in your heart, they are also memorialized as several of the faces of GS.com.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Your love for them shines through and brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry. The loss is tremendous and no words can ever be enough.


----------



## GatorDog

My heart broke with yours as I read your story. The urn is beautiful, as they were. I hope you can learn to heal with time. 

RIP beautiful babies.


----------



## Doc

And Jesus said " blessed are those that morn, for they will be comforted". We all share in your loss. Though sadness terrys the night, there is great joy in the morning.


----------



## Debbieg

Beautiful tribute!!! I hope you find peace in knowing what a great life you gave them and you will see them again


----------



## lzver

They were beautiful dogs! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDLoverII

"There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition, and of unspeakable love..." Washington Irving


----------



## RebelGSD

Such beautiful, happy dogs, such a tragedy... Now they are together again. I was so hoping Kaiser would beat it , for all those that did not. The tribute is beautiful and the urn too. I wish I could say it gets better with time, but it does not for me, I still have a hard time looking at the pictures of my boy and could not get myself to making an album. 
These dogs are so special and they take a piece of us with them when they leave. I have to believe that we will be reunited one day.
Run free gorgeous...


----------



## sitstay

I am sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDLoverII

I am having a really hard time dealing with this right now. It's all really sinking in since there are no dogs left at all. 
I cry everyday all of the time.
Counseling isn't really helping because my shrink wants to "fix" me because I love my dogs SO much.
I think what I really need is a pet loss support group.
They have one at the humane society once a month.
I'm afraid if we get another dog right now, I would resent it for not being one of my babies.
My daughter is getting married next week and I should be happy and involved with her wedding, but I just can't.
I will be there but I am just out of it.
We have our 3 beautiful dogs ashes in an urn and I question everyday, why and how could I lose 3 dogs to cancer in 6 months?
Why????


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

GSDLoverII said:


> "There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition, and of unspeakable love..." Washington Irving


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
My heart breaks for you and your husband. Those three handsome boys are running free, untill you meet again at the bridge. God Bless.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am so very sorry to hear this is weighing on you so very heavily. 

You know what? I think you will be fine if you get another dog, and not only that, but getting another dog might be the only fix, hon. Really. 

Nothing else is working, is it?

Being sad like this, asking why (there is no answer to that) and going to a group with other sad people will only make you be more sad. 

Consider taking all the sorrow and channeling it into a fuzzygator, because if you get one you will have no choice but to love it and respond to it. 

No, the new dog will not be one of your past babies, but you will not resent it because he will be your current baby. Channel it all into potty training, whining, silliness and puppy teeth. 

You have so much to give, and I sense that you are such a loving person that there is no way you will resent a new dog.






GSDLoverII said:


> I am having a really hard time dealing with this right now. It's all really sinking in since there are no dogs left at all.
> I cry everyday all of the time.
> Counseling isn't really helping because my shrink wants to "fix" me because I love my dogs SO much.
> I think what I really need is a pet loss support group.
> They have one at the humane society once a month.
> I'm afraid if we get another dog right now, I would resent it for not being one of my babies.
> My daughter is getting married next week and I should be happy and involved with her wedding, but I just can't.
> I will be there but I am just out of it.
> We have our 3 beautiful dogs ashes in an urn and I question everyday, why and how could I lose 3 dogs to cancer in 6 months?
> Why????


----------



## GSD2

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my two 4 months apart. It was rough. There is something that seems to make it so much harder, when people around you don't understand that your heart is breaking. It is like you have no support because people, like your counselor, maybe family and friends, tell you that you should not be feeling what you are feeling. I do think the pet support group will help, being around others who do understand. I'd like to have a word with that counselor! errggg..

Only you know if you are ready for a new dog. I know I was very depressed for a while. I'm not sure I would have had the energy required for a new pup. On the other hand it may have been just what I needed to help heal my heart. I waited a year, yet I was still worried about feeling that I was trying to replace my other dogs. I need not have worried about that.... as my pup is so different, loving her so much and my other dogs will always be in my heart. My pup did really do a ton to help my heart heal.:wub:

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII

I think you hit the nail on the head.....People, including my "shrink" and half of my family, just Don't get it. I lost 3 of my fur kids and my sister couldn't even find it in her heart to give me a hug and say she was sorry.
A lot of my family didn't even acknowledge the fact that I lost any dogs. Not one word....
My shrink is trying to "fix" me because she thinks I put too much into loving the dogs.
REALLY,.... very few people Get It.
I think you guys do, and that's a good thing, but that's pretty sad that people I have never met understand me more than my own friends and family.
I DON'T know why God took all 3 of them from me so close together?? I console myself with thinking that they were always a pack and I think they just wanted to be together again.
I saw my moms 2 dogs die 3 weeks apart and because of that, I said right from the start, I hope that our dogs don't all throw in the towel after one goes.....but they All did. ((
I know they loved each other, We couldn't really mourn any of them properly, because one died and we dealt with trying to save her and then the next one and we dealt with trying to save her and then the next one and we dealt with trying to save him. Four months on chemo and Uf in Gainesville and the oncologist saying they can see the tumor...and then they can't and then they can and then they can't. It was a roller coaster ride with our emotions. I was so stupid that I actually thought he could beat this F**king cancer.
But he couldn't....and either could Gypsy or Casey.
It is all just hitting me like a ton of bricks.
A year ago on Memorial Day, we went to Lake Ockeechobee in the rv and had a wonderful time with all 3 of the dogs.
NEVER in my wildest dreams did I think that in a year they would all be DEAD.
We got that rv so that we could take them with us on vacation. 
Now we have an rv that is very empty without them and no dogs.
Sorry if I'm falling apart today. I just miss them so much.
I wish I could turn the clock back a year....


----------



## GSDLoverII

>












ONE YEAR AGO


----------



## Debbieg

GSDLoverII said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head......


I think many on the board get it. I lost my Eli suddenly to hemangiosarcoma, almost three years ago, on May 31, 2009 and got Benny just 5 days later from Eli's breeder. When I told her Eli had passed at just 8, she told me she still had his dam who was 15. I went there to see her and just be where Eli and I had first laid eyes on eachother, and came home with 7 week old' Benny whose great grandmother was Eli's grandmother.

During the years I had Eli I had raised all 4 kids through the teen years and fought cancer so never did much with him. He was just always with me; keeping me company when I was too sick to sleep, getting me to walk after surgery. Just when things were good I told him, now we could have fun and then he was suddenly gone. 

Just two months after losing Eli we lost my son's heart dog, a Pit Bull "Chopper" from hemophilia 5 days after neutering at age 5. My son, a high functioning autistic, is still not over it and it has changed him

Maybe I am still not over it? Losing a beloved dog changes you and maybe it should? Maybe it makes us cherish the moments, live more simply in the present, which is the only moment we are fully alive?

My family thinks I have become dog obsessed because I plan my days around my dogs, don't like to go places where I can't take them. My 4 kids are all in their 20's now and three live at home. Two of them are really critical of me for the attention I give Benny and they are very angry that I want to get a new pup.

I did not know of GSD boards until after I got Benny, but glad I found this one, because it makes me feel like I am not crazy; or if I am I am not alone!


----------



## chelle

GSDLoverII said:


> ...REALLY,.... very few people Get It.
> ....


I Get It. I cry reading your posts. You were dealt such a hard and unfair hand. That, I don't "get." I don't get why bad things happen to good people. It just turns my stomach inside out to think how much pain you've had to endure with the losses of such beautiful babies. 

I don't think you'd resent a new baby. I think you'd see your other babies *in* the new baby. Little mannerisms. Little things, but _big_ things that would make your heart just almost want to explode in happiness.  (along with a few or more tears, no doubt.... but _happy_ tears.)

Nothing can "replace" what you've lost. Rather, it's a carrying on of where you've been. Who else would've done what you did to try to save them? Not many!!! But you did and that's what matters.! That's surely why they came to you in the first place!!!!!! Their lives, for whatever reason, were destined to be far too short. Whoever controls these things, may it be God or whatever deity a person believes in, brought them to *you*, knowing that *you* personally would give them the *best* life they could have in the time they were to be here. You delivered -- in spades. :wub:

I'm sorry you're suffering so much and hope only that you can find some small semblance of peace in the days ahead. I know it is too easy to say that your dogs are running free and happy in a wonderful place now, but they are. They absolutely are. And they're sad that you're so sad. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GSD LoverII my heart goes out to you. I think that loss is loss.Our animals are part of our daily life we base our activities,holiday traditions and just about everything on and around them. To lose three best friends in a year is traumatic and devastating. My prayers are w/ you and your husband. The support group is a great idea and if this therapist isnt doing grief work w/ you find another. I have not lost either of my dogs but as I have watched Daisy age and Lucky become greyer I know I will face this. Im alone w/ them alot ,husband is atruck driver. My dogs are my kids and my best friends. Please take care. You have a right to grieve.I would suggest doing something w/ animals to help you meet your needs. Grief is a process and it is a slow and difficult jouney.


----------



## RocketDog

I'm so sorry. 

While many people _don't_ get it, there are those who do. Hard days ahead, friend, but someday, the sun will shine again. It always does. Have heart, and do what you need to do, feel what you need to feel, and let Time work it's slow and gentle magic.


----------



## Lynn_P

Beautiful tribute... sorry for your loss..


----------



## asja

I'm so sorry for your loss.

My two older dogs died within months of each other. It was pretty rough. My first generation of German Shepherds was gone.

Best wishes.

Maybe the only thing that will make you feel better is a new puppy. They never replace the ones who have passed away, but you will have new doggy goodness to focus on.


----------



## drosado

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost Lilly and Rudi within a year of each other and I thought I would die the grief was so bad. Rudi was the last to go. It was unexpected and he had cancer. He went very fast after the diagnosis. He was my heart dog. Two weeks after he died, my husband took me to a breeder to see a new litter (they were 4 weeks old). I locked eyes with one and my heart melted. We decided to get one and put down a deposit. Four weeks later, we went to pick out our pup. There were 2 males. This little guy just walked right up to me and would not leave my side for anything - even when I was paying attention to the other male. He chose me and the breeder was amazed because it was the same puppy that locked eyes with me 4 weeks earlier. R.D. does not take Rudi's place, but he filled a huge whole in my heart and I love him just as much as I loved Rudi. By the way 3 months later, we brought Mia home and our family is back up to 4.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Thank you all. You are my support group.
xoxo


----------



## Sunflowers

GSDLoverII said:


> Thank you all. You are my support group.
> xoxo


How are you feeling today?


----------



## Shade

GSDLoverII said:


> Thank you all. You are my support group.
> xoxo


:hug: We're all here if you need to talk


----------



## wolfstraum

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

may the hole in your heart fill with the warmth of loving memories....

Lee


----------



## mssandslinger

beautiful tribute! i am so sorry for all your losses.


----------



## momto3k9s

It makes me so sad to read all of these!
{{{Hugs}}} to you!!


----------



## elsie

GSDLoverII said:


> My shrink is trying to "fix" me ....


why is she trying to fix you? your not "broken". 
you're heart is broken because you are grieving, but your phsyche is in tact. perhaps a grief counselor vs. a shrink... GC may be able to relate to you in ways this person cannot.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just checking continued thoughts and prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Gone but not Forgotten*


----------



## sheps4life

Great tribute and the pendant is nearly as flawless as your dogs


----------



## GSDLoverII

Great tribute and the pendant is nearly as flawless as your dogs
__________________
Rip Hana 2003-12/30/2011

Thank you and Hana and Gypsy died on the same day.


----------



## GSDLoverII

The song repeats because we had too many pictures.


----------



## deldridge72

What a lovely tribute to your friends-I hope your heart is healing-it takes time---I lost my heartdog in 2006 and then my best boy this last January.


----------



## pyratemom

You have put together so much love in your tributes. Its easy for me to see how heartbroken you can be. When I lost Pyrate I didn't even want to eat or see anyone or talk. He will always own a piece of my heart as yours will a piece of your heart. That piece can never be replaced but having Raina to love does help me. Everyone grieves differently for different lengths of time. Your counselor should know you aren't broken, your heart is. Your heart will mend with time and there will always be a very special place in your heart for all three that will be protected with love and good memories. When you do move on and get another dog your past dogs will not be forgotten, they will be watching from above on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge encouraging the new pup to be as great as they were to you. I truly believe we will see them all again. If I didn't believe that I couldn't go on. All dogs go to heaven. :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce

That is a really nice pendant....Something told me not to watch the video, but I did anyways ...... Excellent video and tribute!!


----------



## geokon_2000

It's been forever since I've been on. I'm so sorry for your losses. Pretty sure they were all with us the last time I was here.

What a beautiful tribute to your babies.


----------



## lorihd

i must have missed this post, its hard enough to lose 1 dog, leave alone 3 dogs in 1 year, no wonder why you are so devastated. big hugs to you and your hubby, OOOOO, lori


----------



## elsie

Casey & her tennis :wub:

beautiful video, thanks for sharing it with us

:hugs:


----------

